# John Deere 6600 Combine......1970 ? WIll not start............



## Kc Jorns (Jun 11, 2017)

Looking for some help here.....My JD 6600 combine has been in the shed and not ran for 2 yrs; I didn't plant wheat last year. Has always started fine and runs great. Ofcourse the batterys were dead- wouldn't charge so I put in new batteries. Will crank now but no start. Lone story short- I replaced the "transfer pump"...electric pump on tank is working; I have fule to the injector pump when I loosen the line at the pump...but will not start. The injector pump, for some reason, is not picking up the fuel and sending it to injectors. What am I missing here? Your help is greatly appreciated guys....thanks!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Kcjorns, welcome to the tractor forum.

Does your injection pump have a kill rod or a kill solenoid to shut-off fuel? If its a solenoid, see if you can hear it actuate when power is applied. The pumpguysc should be here shortly to get deeper into this.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Here is IS.. lol
Its probably a Stanadyne/Roosa Master inj. pump??
They put several different ones/styles on that engine.. it may or may not have an electric shut-off solenoid on it.. MOST of them had a pull cable..
EASIEST thing to do is pull the top cover & see if the metering valve is free.. its 3 screws.. JUST DONT BREAK'UM.. 
Try to get the #'s off the name tag on the pump.. it'll start w/ either, JBD OR DM2.. I need the last 4 digits & I'll send you a break down, so you know what your getting into.


----------



## Kc Jorns (Jun 11, 2017)

Great.....ill go out and get em! LOL...im sure it always shuts off with the key...it has one wire going to pump on a screw...it is hot with key on......can the pump be "air locked" ....? never has.... yet....


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Quote: "im sure it always shuts off with the key...it has one wire going to pump on a screw...it is hot with key on."

If this is the case, you have a solenoid to shut off fuel to the injection pump. It's hot to open. Your solenoid may not be opening. Check it out.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Ofcourse after sitting for 2 years it can be air bound.. wouldn't you be alittle dry?? Lol
The return connector on top could be stuck also.. its the first connector that comes out of the cover.. it has a checkball in it.. REMOVE the connector, turn the key on & listen for the solenoid to CLICK & try to start it..


----------



## Kc Jorns (Jun 11, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Kcjorns, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Does your injection pump have a kill rod or a kill solenoid to shut-off fuel? If its a solenoid, see if you can hear it actuate when power is applied. The pumpguysc should be here shortly to get deeper into this.


 Thanks! First time here.... pump is Roosa Master - #AR-51568 is about all I can read off the tag; has a wire on top- I assume to turn on/off fuel; lever on back side is throttle- I found a bleed screw on back of pump that is "slotted" so I loosened it and turned on key - took a bit but fuel did seep out. Still nothing at crank- no start. Very strange.....


----------



## Kc Jorns (Jun 11, 2017)

BigT said:


> Quote: "im sure it always shuts off with the key...it has one wire going to pump on a screw...it is hot with key on."
> 
> If this is the case, you have a solenoid to shut off fuel to the injection pump. It's hot to open. Your solenoid may not be opening. Check it out.


 But- wire goes to top of pump cover- no solenoid on outside.


----------



## Kc Jorns (Jun 11, 2017)

thepumpguysc said:


> Ofcourse after sitting for 2 years it can be air bound.. wouldn't you be alittle dry?? Lol
> The return connector on top could be stuck also.. its the first connector that comes out of the cover.. it has a checkball in it.. REMOVE the connector, turn the key on & listen for the solenoid to CLICK & try to start it..


okay...the return fuel line connects on top- remove the fuel line?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The sol. is under the cover.. STOP turning screws.. until instructed.
Can you hear it clicking when you turn the key on & off??
Did you take the connector off the top??


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

You have to take the return fuel line off TO GET TO THE CONNECTOR..
I'M GOING TO TYPE SLOWLY SO YOU CAN UNDERSTAND.. lol
GO BACK & read post 6..


----------



## Kc Jorns (Jun 11, 2017)

Combine is running! Thanks to all of you ; I couldn't hear the solenoid click; so shut off the key and took off the wire of the pump- turned key on and started touching wire on pump- was sparking but no click then just started clicking; so I'm guessing bad connection on pump? It works and runs! Thanks you guys! I'm going to start a new post on my last electrical problem on same unit. Thanks again!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The solenoid was probably dry from sitting so long.. & once fuel got to it, it freed up..
Glad it was something simple.. Happy tractoring..


----------

